# tc delays



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

So on the Nova System site they state that the delays are taken from the G-System, whereas the Nova Delay's delays are taken from their old 2290.

Does anybody know anything about the differences between these two? Since the 2290 is tc's famous delay it almost sounds like it would be "better." But since the G-Sysytem is supposed to be great, well... I don't know what to think. 

Are there more editable parameters on the Nova Delay? Nova System?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I used to have both Nova System and G. I dont know Nova delay, though. I was very happy with the Nova system's delays. If you are planning to purchase one, delays shouldn't be your concern.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for that, CDWaterloo. I bought one, used, a couple of days ago. It should be here in a week or two - I'm pretty excited about it. I use an old tc M5000 when in my friend's studio, and I miss that pro-level delay when I'm anywhere else. I'm hoping the Nova System will help with that.


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

So Moot,

Can you give me your impression on the nova system? I'm looking into buying one too. Would you recommend it?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Sure, Scott! I'm hoping it will get here by the end of this week. I'll play with it for the weekend and report back. I'll be going into the studio on Sunday where I can A/B it against the M5000 and the Korg (I can't recall the model - the one that The Edge made famous.) I'll also put it up against a couple of the choruses that are out there.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

scottomy said:


> So Moot,
> 
> Can you give me your impression on the nova system? I'm looking into buying one too. Would you recommend it?
> 
> ...


I can give you some feedback, I guess. I used Nova for approx one year. First I bought an M13.. did not like it and sold it.. then Nova Modulator.. I liked Nova mod so much, I bought Nova System and then G-System, and at the end I sold all of them and bought a line 6 M9 I know it sounds funny but I have my reasons.

If you are looking for a working guitar effects then you will love it. If you are after some crazy effects that you will use once in a while, it is not your toy. First of all, imo, the effects in Nova are way better than those in M13. Also some effetcs are even better than G-system's effects...I could say that the reverbs, comp and whammy effects are better in Nova. Chorus is different than a classic boss type chorus but I like it... Other mod effects are tasty too (nova modulator is better, though). Pitch effects are not so good other than whammy but they are usable... For dist/od you will probably continue using your fav pedals (I liked the OD but not as much as my zenDrive and OCD). it is very user friendly, and in preset mode you can still use some effects like delay and modulation (this is very useful). 

Drawbacks: 1. It is not small enough for a med size pedalboard. 2. There is an obvious latency in changing the presets. 3. Manual is not helpful. 4. The dist is not very good. 5. Tap tempo is confusing 6. The worst tuner ever (shame on you TC, and I think TC did this deliberately). 7. It could be better produced (switches could be exchangable or if you do not want to use dist, its switch could be used for something else.. etc) 8. No wah or filter effects. 9. no usb connection. 10. no effects loop (PS... all of these are not main problems, I still think Nova System is better than M13). 

My setup was Guitar -> Tuner (Pitchblack) -> Mr CryBaby Wah/Volume (highly recommended) -> ZenDrive -> OCD vs2 -> Nova System with Line 6 expression pedal (works great with Nova) -> amp direct input. Nova is generally in preset mod.

I sold it after buying a G-system, and bought an M9 since it fits my pedal board (pedaltrain jr).

Hope this will help...

Best,

CD


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been really curious about a G-System. I wish I could rent one for a week or two to play around with it and make a decision if I like it or not.


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

CD,

Thanks for your insight. I have to admit you have me a little worried. I don't use alot of effects but when I do they should sound good. So many guitar sounds make you wonder where the guitar is amongst all that mess!

I noticed on demo vids that the drive section sounds are not what I am used to, but i have a great dirty channel in my amp I don't use nearly enough. The latency issue worries me. And, I hope the tuner doesn't mind tuning a half step down as my band plays that way.

I also have a pedaltrain Jr I was hoping to use...I hope it fits along with my wah(no volume though) and probably a drive pedal. 

Do you know what version of software you were running?

Thanks again for your take on the Nova

Scott


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

flashPUNK said:


> I've been really curious about a G-System. I wish I could rent one for a week or two to play around with it and make a decision if I like it or not.


if you want to buy one, consider only the redesigned series produced recently or the limited edition (red ones). It is a great system but older ones color the sound a lot...


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Scott, I was using version 1.13 (the latest at that time). You may have a hard time with drop D tuning. and any lower than D is a problem. The latency depends on the choice of routing too (parallel routing in preset mode makes the latency longer). It is not a problem if you are going to use Nova in pedal mode, though. I don't think a pedaltrain jr. is a good choice for Nova. I doubt about its size including wah and dirt pedals and Its second row is too high and pedaltrain is already slanted. I bought a skb-ps 25 board (a used one for $75 from craigslist, comes with softcase, all cables and power adapter) for Nova, and worked very well. 

Cheers....


----------

